# Mason Bogie



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

This not really a review but I thought it would be interesting to show a Mason Bogie sitting next to an LGB Forney. It is not much taller, and I didn't measure the width. I'll get the pictures loaded.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaargh! When did you get yours? I still haven't heard anything about mine!

(P.S. -- Ain't she beautiful?)


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

NICE! 

Thanks for the photo - it looks like it is the same color as the 2 8 0. 

Gary they should be at the warehouse in LA why not send a quick note to Cliff on [email protected] 


Yes I am also peeved that mine has not arrived BUT there are reasons like 10,000 miles morte travel for it.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

This one came in Thursday. I have this one, in electric at the store, a brown one electric and one steam looking for an owner for Accucraft to drop ship.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

There're on E-bay already.
But purchase from a fine establishment that advertises here first!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just sent the seller on eBay a message to fix his listing. He is selling a Electric but the Product+Type:	says Live Steam Locomotive.

Hopefully the Live Steam get here by the end of the year.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Mike 
Could you please ell met the height width and length for the Mason? 
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mike, 
Can you shoot us a side view of the tender please, like to see the tank decoration! 

Many thanks, 
David.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Matt, here are some measurements. Top of the stack 7 1/2, overall length 22 1/2, top of cab 6 3/8, cab width 4 3/4. I'll try more pictures. 


The ones I posted were too large.


.










Hi Matt, 

The first two photos you put together - all photos need a blank line (tap the 'return' key once to do that), to make them run underneath each other - that forces the editor to do that.

I have done it for you; the size is quite OK, they are 640 pixels wide, you are allowed up to 800 pixels wide. 

Thank you for posting them and getting the measurements as well. From Peter Bunce - moderator.

All the work that David Fletcher has done with Accucraft has been to very good effect! This is where the Masterclass work (still available) was used; as a result they look beautiful.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

FWIW, Jonathan at Electric Model Works (a.k.a Electric _STEAM _Model Works!) tells me that the live steam version is 2-3 weeks out.


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations on your Mason. Good to see crisp pictures of the San Juan. The colors on Accucrafts web site don't do justice to the green and brown engines.

I counted 7 paint colors on mine. 

Roof - Gray
Boiler - Russia Iron
Stack and smoke box - Black
Cab - Chocolate brown
Running Boards - Lite brown
Doors - Tan
Some trim - Green

I guess we will have to spend a lot of time cleaning and polishing them.

Now for a covered case to display. 

Roger Cutter
RGS East in 1:20.3


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a followup to Roger's posting above. He asked me to post for him some of the shots he took of his new Mason Bogie this afternoon:









An overall view...









The pilot, showing off the exquisite paint job and intricate valve gear very well... 









Finally, a shot from above... 

Beautiful, no? Can't wait to see it running on the RGS East.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi 

Superb!!! 

From David Fletcher there is a set of photos of the green version at the following link http://www.rgsrrhobbies.com/index_files/Page727.htm (this is also in the other Mason Bogie thread as well).


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful even I cant paint it black and weathered as I woud like. 

My railroad will have to have a preserved train 

Hurry up and get it across the pond 

Dave


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

It the sun light you can really see the detail. 
Thanks for posting......Now I got to wait 2-3 more weeks for the Live Steamer to arrive.


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

Cab removal for the Accucraft Mason Bogie. 

I will start a new subject covering that and again, if you have any questions, don't hesitate to email me directly.

Roger Cutter
RGS East in 1:20.3 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, the FedEx truck just pulled up in front of our house and delivered. . . . . . . . a box of fruit for my mother-in-law. Man, this is driving me crazy! John


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

I feel for you John. Do you know how and from where it was shipped??? I would go request a tracking number. I followed mine from Sacramento to here. Problem is it disappeared into the mid-continent for two days. Anxious times. 

It will be worth the wait. 

Roger Cutter 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Roger, I think I will call Accucraft tomorrow. Matt at St. Aubin's told me last Tuesday that it would be shipped directly from Accucraft. 

After ordering an Accucraft South Park 2-8-0 consolidation in December 2006 and not receiving it until last August, I figured I could wait patiently no matter how long the Mason Bogies took. But all that changes fast when you start hearing about people receiving theirs almost a week ago. But I know you are right: it will be worth the wait. 

John


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

I would talk to Cliff or his wife Judy, who usually answers the phone, and they can get you a tracking number. I am about as far away as you can get from Sacramento, and mine left on a Monday and arrived Saturday. Where are you located?? Got to be closer. They ship FEDEX.. 

Best of luck. 

Roger


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This has to be about the nicest locomotive Accucraft has ever done! The detailing is _tremendous! _Looking at these models, I can only even more regret the scrapping of C&S #1 for a metal drive in WW II as we lost a work of art! Truly, these models are museum class pieces of art! (To get to play with them is "frosting on the cake!")


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Acc have indeed done a great job on this, I couldn't be more happy with the outcome as far as prototype accuracy and detail. 
Its great to think also its been 9 years in the making with so much interest first done in large scale here at MLS, and a Zubi and Jason then taking it to Accucraft as a good idea to build for anyone who wanted one enough. Accucraft have certainly exceeded my expectation on the decoration - I pushed hard, and got every single line and colour without any concerns from their end, a real can-do effort. 

Here's where it all started, what fine models we built as an on-line group: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/21/aft/32404/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

David.


----------

